# Steam: Nur knapp sechs Prozent spielen in Auflösungen über 1080p



## Icetii (3. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Nur knapp sechs Prozent spielen in Auflösungen über 1080p* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: Nur knapp sechs Prozent spielen in Auflösungen über 1080p*


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Wer hat schon eine GTX 1080 aufwärts ? Und darunter ist bei einigen Titeln selbst WHQD ambitioniert. Und dann spiele ich auch lieber auf vollen Details statt auf WHQD zu gehen um dafür auf Details zu verzichten.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (3. Oktober 2018)

Naja, nicht viele können sich halt jedes Jahr neue Teile leisten und dauernd aufrüsten, nur um teilweise minimal bessere Grafik zu sehen. Dann wird der PC nämlich auf Dauer deutlich zu teuer. Alle paar Jahre mal ein paar neue Teile oder einen neuen PC und es geht fröhlich weiter.
Grafik sollte auch nicht allein alles sein, es kann noch so schön aussehen, ohne Substanz/Inhalt bringt einem ein Spiel nicht viel.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Eben. Nicht mal eine GTX 1070 kauft sich mal eben ein Großteil der Gamer. Im Gegenteil die kaufen eine GTX 1060 oder vergleichbare AMD. Und die Mengen an Casual-Spielern die Spiele wie Wimmelbildspiele und LoL spielen haben auch nicht die Highendrechner.


----------



## AdamJenson (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich zock auch nur in Full HD. 4k brauch ich noch nicht. Sieht alles gut aus und macht Spaß. Das zählt für mich das es Spaß macht.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (3. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Wer hat schon eine GTX 1080 aufwärts ? Und darunter ist bei einigen Titeln selbst WHQD ambitioniert. Und dann spiele ich auch lieber auf vollen Details statt auf WHQD zu gehen um dafür auf Details zu verzichten.



gtx 1080 hier  spiele auf einem 1440p 144hz monitor, 60 fps in ultra ist bei 99% der games möglich ausser ubi mit ihren miesen portierungen (wildlands, Watchdogs) sonst läuft alles gut und wenn man ein bisschen spielt mit den schatten sind 100fps plus auch kein problem. vorallem bei shootern funzt das ganz gut.


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2018)

die Frage hier ist nur: Native Auflösung vom Monitor oder Auflösung vom Spiel und ist dann da auch Downsampling mit eingerechnet?


----------



## AdamJenson (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich zock auch nur in Full HD. Reicht mir persönlich vom Gesamtbild noch einige Jahre aus.


----------



## McDrake (3. Oktober 2018)

Meine Monitore unterstützen gar keine höhere Auflösung


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> gtx 1080 hier  spiele auf einem 1440p 144hz monitor, 60 fps in ultra ist bei 99% der games möglich ausser ubi mit ihren miesen portierungen (wildlands, Watchdogs) sonst läuft alles gut und wenn man ein bisschen spielt mit den schatten sind 100fps plus auch kein problem. vorallem bei shootern funzt das ganz gut.



Du und einige Cracks. Aber rechne mal die kompletten PC-Spieler weltweit. Die wenigsten investieren diese Summen. Die erschlagende Vielzahl der "Spieler" (schätze mal 70-80% der Gamer, wenn nicht gar mehr; insbesondere die im asiatischen Raum) haben PCs im Niedrigpreissegment (Kaufpreis für PC deutlich unter 1000 EUR). Da gibt es weltweit keine 10% Gamer die sich mal eben eine GTX 1080 oder teurer kaufen. Ich tippe daß das nicht mal 5 % sind. Viele der Casual-Gamer (Du darfst nicht von uns Hardcore-Gamern ausgehen), die bereit sind (wenn man es genau betrachtet) haufenweise Geld in das Hobby zu pumpen) haben z.B. nur irgendeine "08/15" Grafikkarte auf oder unter dem Level einer GTX 1050/1060, der Vorgängergeneration oder eine dazu vergleichbare ATI/AMD eingebaut. Einige zocken gar nur mit Onboardchip auf dem Mainboard oder Laptop. Ich habe z.B. einen Kumpel der kauft sich (wenn er es aufgrund Defekt oder weil es gar nicht mehr von der Leistung geht benötigt) eine Grafikkarte maximal in der Preisklasse von 120 EUR. Nicht mehr. Weil er dafür schlichtweg die Kohle nicht hat. Und weil die Vielzahl der Zocker (auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen der Triple-A-Titel auf dem ersten Blick anders suggerieren) keine der bekannten hardwareschluckenden Triple A-Spiele zocken sondern wenn man es genau betrachtet nur irgendwelche 08/15-Wimmelbildspiele, Indies, ein LoL oder irgendwelche Facebookgames, wo die benötigten Hardwarevorraussetzungen vielleicht gerade mal eine 2 oder 4 GB-Grafikkarte verlangen. Und dann ist da ja noch das Thema Monitor. Einige zocken noch auf Röhrenmonitoren. Aber der erschlagende Teil der Gamer haben einen maximal 19-22 Zoll Monitor der Full HD schafft. Einer der meistens nicht mal Gsync hat. Sondern irgend ein Wühltischmonitor von Aldi und Co. in der 80-100 EUR Klasse.

Ich will z.B. auch in absehbarer Zeit 4K und VR zocken. Aber dazu brauche ich dann irgendwann erst einmal eine neue GPU und spekuliere dabei auf die RTX 2080 (idealerweise die MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio, weil ich aktuell die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X habe, davor hatte ich eine AMD MSI R9 290 Gaming X und bin mit den Grafikkartenmodellen der MSI-Reihe mit den Twin-Frozr-Kühlsystemen vollauf zufrieden. Aber die RTX 2080 ist mir beim aktuellen Preislevel (knapp 920 EUR; shit dafür gabs früher mal eine Titan wenn man es genau betrachtet) noch deutlichst zu teuer. Ich bin bereit für die RTX 2080 so ungefähr 700-750 EUR hinzulegen, absolute Schmerzgrenze wären 800 EUR aber nicht mehr. Und dann ist ja auch noch das VR-Set was Geld kostet. Gibt es das HTC Vive Pro mittlerweile auch als Komplettset oder braucht man als Basis immer noch das Vorgängermodell ?

Und stimmt ja, Stichwort Monitor ist auch noch ein Thema: Mein Acer Predator Monitor (kostete damals 2017 auch mal eben ca. 430 EUR) schafft auch "nur" FHD und nicht native 4K. Also brauche ich dann auch noch einen Neuen (weil ich verwöhnt bin auch möglichst mit der Gsync-Technik), der die 4K packt. Am liebsten den 27" Acer Predator 4K mit Gsync. Da bin ich dann aber allein mit GPU und Monitor nach den aktuellen Preisen (920 EUR+770 EUR) schon allein bei rund 1700 EUR angelangt. Dazu käme dann das VR-Set (HTC Pro) hinzu und wir sind insgesamt bei rund 3000-3500 EUR, die erst einmal so eben im Raum stehen. Ich brauche auch noch eine neue (konventionelle) HDD (Größe ca. 10-12 TB). Die ist aber mit knapp über 400 EUR wohl die "billigste" Pos. von den genannten. Früher wären für die Summe (3000-3500 EUR) mal eben locker 3 PC bei meinem damaligen Kaufpreisniveau drin gewesen. Ich hatte früher beim PC-Kauf immer nur so 1000-1100 EUR für Komplettsysteme bezahlt (keinen Aldi-PC). Aber nicht schlecht wie sich die eigenen Ansprüche mit der Zeit verändert haben, wenn ich mir die Sache mal so betrachte.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Oktober 2018)

Überrascht mich nicht. 4k braucht man, wenn man sehr dicht an einem sehr großen Monitor sitzt. Das ist zum Spielen schon allein aufgrund der mangelden Übersicht nicht ideal. Wenn man dann noch die Zusatzkosten in Form einer deutlich teureren Grafikkarte einrechnet, um das Setup zu betreiben, wirds haarsträubend.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich ja mal eben hochgerechnet. Bin bei meinem Wunschsetup (ohne VR) ja nach aktuellen Preisen schon bei 1600-700 EUR. Dafür hat man (früher) schon einen richtig guten Komplett-PC zusammengestellt bekommen. Nicht nur Grafikkarte und Monitor.


----------



## goliat81 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich spiele auch seit nur einem knappen Jahr in 3440x1440 Auflösung auf 34" curved monitor und es ist einfach genial , aber ich hatte kurz davor in neue Hardware investiert und einfach mehr Leistung als genug (subjektiv betrachtet) für eine full HD Auflösung  gehabt, und nicht genutzte Hardware potenzial ist eine Geldverschwendung aus meiner Sicht. Das ist schon für mich ein gutes Argument gewesen, für eine neue Anschaffung wo ich auch ehrlich sagen muss, das meine gute 10 Jahre alte 24"er schon keinen spass mehr machte.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (3. Oktober 2018)

Der Grund für diese Ergebnisse ist so simpel wie einleuchtend. Zum einen stimmen nur einige überhaupt der Auswertung ihrer Hardware zu, zum anderen sind sehr viele Steam-User in Asien beheimatet wo überwiegend Online-MMOs gezockt werden. Und bei deren Grafik ist es im Grunde egal ob du sie in FullHD oder 4K zockst. 
Würde man eine solche Umfrage tatsächlich unter allen europäischen Nutzern auswerten (Auskunftszwang vorausgesetzt damit man auch wirklich alle erfassen kann) sähe das Ergebnis gleich ganz anders aus. 

Von daher wenig überraschend wie ich finde.


----------



## Mav3R1c0 (3. Oktober 2018)

0% spielen übrigens mit einer 3dfx-Karte. Statistik!!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Der Grund für diese Ergebnisse ist so simpel wie einleuchtend. Zum einen stimmen nur einige überhaupt der Auswertung ihrer Hardware zu, zum anderen sind sehr viele Steam-User in Asien beheimatet wo überwiegend Online-MMOs gezockt werden. Und bei deren Grafik ist es im Grunde egal ob du sie in FullHD oder 4K zockst.
> Würde man eine solche Umfrage tatsächlich unter allen europäischen Nutzern auswerten (Auskunftszwang vorausgesetzt damit man auch wirklich alle erfassen kann) sähe das Ergebnis gleich ganz anders aus.
> 
> Von daher wenig überraschend wie ich finde.



So viel anders würde die Statistik aber sicher auch nicht ausfallen, wenn man nur Europa zugrundelegen würde (vielleicht geringfügig mehr, aber nur marginal im Toleranzbereich). Du würdest überrascht sein, wieviele "Casual-Zocker" (mal Lieschen Müller genannt) nur irgendwelche belanglosen Facebookgames wie Farmerama und Co. oder eben kleine billige Wimmelbildspiele, Jewelo (wo man die Diamanten sortieren muß damit diese zerstört werden) oder irgendwelche 5 EUR Wühltischspiele (von Greenline und Co.) auf irgendeinem "rotzigen" 500 EUR PC zocken und wie wenige "richtige echte" PC-Spieler im Verhältnis dazu tatsächlich in 4K-taugliche Hardware investieren. Das ist auch schon mal allein eine Geldfrage/Prioritätsfrage. Und für die genannten nur Nebenbeizocker die das Spielen nicht als direktes Haupthobby ansehen wie wir auch eine Sinnfrage. Für ein Spiel wie (mal überspannt formuliert) Solitär oder irgendeinen Landwirtschafts-Simulator braucht man keine GTX 1080. Wer wird da in Hardware investieren, wenn er die gar nicht benötigt, weil selbst der locker 10 Jahre alte PC noch vollauf ausreicht ?

Ich tippe mal (wenn man mal nur Europa oder auch selbst nur Deutschland zugrundelegt), daß mit Sicherheit trotzdem keine 10%  dabei herauskommen, die unter 4K zocken. Es ist immer noch eine Nische. Vielleicht vergleichbar mit den Leuten die sich einen 70" 8K-TV für einen 5-stelligen Kaufpreis kaufen.

Weil die wenigsten PC-Spieler dazu bereit sind (oder alternativ auch dazu in der Lage; nicht jeder ist so gut verdienend) mal eben ca. 600 - 900 EUR nur in eine Grafikkarte zu stecken. Und dann steht für das investierte Geld noch nicht mal ein Monitor dazu mit auf dem Schreibtisch. Da kommen je nach individuellen Ansprüchen mal eben noch mindestens um die 500 EUR dazu. Abgesehen vom Thema mit den Umfrageteilnehmern (selbst wenn man dabei unterstellen würde alle würden mitmachen, was nicht der Fall ist). Aber deshalb verschieben sich die Prozentverhältnisse sicher nicht so extrem bzw. nicht so meßbar. Imho werden auch genauso einige Billigspiele-Zocker nicht an den Umfragen teilnehmen wie auch einige Highend-PC-User. Deshalb verschiebt sich die Statistik dadurch nicht wirklich merklich.

Das gesamte Bild wird in erster Linie nur durch Gamingforen wie hier verzerrt. Weil sich hier (und in anderen hersteller-/Spielespezifischen) Foren nur der harte Kern der Hardcore-Zocker registriert, der naturgemäß deutlich mehr in Hardware investiert als der Normalo, weil er eben z.B. ein BF V mit Dx 12 unter voller Detailstufe und 120 fps zocken will. Oder ein Assassins Creed mit vollen Details unter 4K und 100 FPS. Hier registrieren sich keine "nur mal Nebenbei-Zocker", die nur Solitär oder eben die genannten Billigspiele zocken und (auch mal überspitzt) nur einen ollen Vista oder XP-PC mit 4 GB RAM herumstehen haben. Die interessieren sich in der Regel nicht für die Gamingforen. Weil das Spielen für sie nicht so ein Hobby ist wie für uns.

Ich habe z.B. als klassisches Beispiel so eine Bekannte. Die hat z.B. so einen ollen 08/15 PC (der kostet wenn man die aktuell verfügbare Hardware zugrundelegen würde, die sogar besser ist als die damalig verbaute vielleicht nicht mal 300 EUR ohne Monitor. Da ist selbst meine GTX 1070 teurer gewesen. Der PC hat schon unter Vista Asthmaanfälle. Der PC wurde irgendwann vielleicht so um 2005 oder 2006 gekauft, vielleicht auch früher. Und sie hat irgend einen uralten 17" Röhrenmonitor dazu. Und die hat gerade mal ein Anno 1404 als Spiel drauf (gut kein Steam). Aber es gibt unter Garantie genügend vergleichbar ausgestattete Casualgamer, die mit solchen Systemen auf irgendwelchen uralt Röhrenmonitoren irgendwelche kleine Steamgames (Indies und Co.) zocken, deren Hardwarevorraussetzungen lächerlich/vernachlässigbar sind.

Die veröffentlichten Rekord-Verkaufszahlen der Triple-A Titel klingen zwar auf dem ersten Blick sehr gut, sind aber verschwindend gering im Vergleich zu den Gamerzahlen weltweit. Da ist selbst ein Spiel mit Rekordverkaufszahlen wie GTA 5 oder auch ein AC ein Witz im Vergleich. Und einige der Spieleverkaufszahlen (klassisches Beispiel CS) sind auch nur so hoch, weil sich Cheater das Spiel zum x-ten mal gekauft haben. Oder wie bei GTA zuerst die Konsolenfassung, dann die Retail-PC-Fassung mit Social-Club und dann die Steamversion.


----------



## AdamJenson (3. Oktober 2018)

Mav3R1c0 schrieb:


> 0% spielen übrigens mit einer 3dfx-Karte. Statistik!!


----------



## ActionNews (3. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Nicht mal eine GTX 1070 kauft sich mal eben ein Großteil der Gamer. Im Gegenteil die kaufen eine GTX 1060 oder vergleichbare AMD. Und die Mengen an Casual-Spielern die Spiele wie Wimmelbildspiele und LoL spielen haben auch nicht die Highendrechner.



Gerade darum finde ich es um so erstaunlicher dass Nvidia fast auf 75% kommt ... für 1080p Gaming bietet auch AMD vergleichbare Leistung für ähnliches Geld (wenn man nun den ganzen Mining Wahnsinn ausser Acht lässt).
Aber ich fürchte die Entscheidungsfindung vieler Leute ist oft: "OK wer hat die schnellste Grafikkarte? ... Ah Nvidia ... dann kaufe ich eine Karte von denen die ich mir Leisten kann" ... dass es Alternativen gibt wird dann leider oft nicht mehr in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. Oktober 2018)

Mav3R1c0 schrieb:


> 0% spielen übrigens mit einer 3dfx-Karte. Statistik!!


Sowas hatte ich früher mal... colin mcrae rally sah damals mit 3dfx echt geil aus 

Mir reicht auch eine 1060 vollkommen aus. So viel Unterschiede sieht man nun nicht, dass ich dafür 500+ Euro mehr zahlen möchte. So oft wie neue Hardware erscheint, finde ich es einfach lächerlich solche Preise für zu zahlen. Da hole ich mir lieber alle 5 Jahre oder so neue Teile.


----------



## taskilein (3. Oktober 2018)

*Mächrchenstunde*

Kann man gar nicht glauben,weil alle sofort erzählen wenn neue Grafikkarten für 1200€ Euro erscheinen,das sie schon bestellt haben!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Gerade darum finde ich es um so erstaunlicher dass Nvidia fast auf 75% kommt ... für 1080p Gaming bietet auch AMD vergleichbare Leistung für ähnliches Geld (wenn man nun den ganzen Mining Wahnsinn ausser Acht lässt).
> Aber ich fürchte die Entscheidungsfindung vieler Leute ist oft: "OK wer hat die schnellste Grafikkarte? ... Ah Nvidia ... dann kaufe ich eine Karte von denen die ich mir Leisten kann" ... dass es Alternativen gibt wird dann leider oft nicht mehr in Betracht gezogen.



Die 75% kommen über die ganzen Generationen zusammen. Darf man auch nicht vergessen. Da sind irgendwelche Geforce 520 Ti genauso mit dabei. Sicher, AMD bietet in der unteren bis mittleren Leistungsklasse der GPUs vergleichbare Leistung. Keine Frage. Ich habe aber z.B. früher mit meinen Spielen mit ATI/AMD-Karten mehr Probleme gehabt und bin deshalb zu Nvidia zurück. Gut kann Einbildung gewesen sein. Aber so formt sich auch eine Kaufgewohnheit. Und bis auf die MSI AMD R9 290 die ich hatte bleibe ich inzwischen lieber bei Nvidia. Wenn ich auch die aktuellen Nvidia-Preise für heftig halte. Aber auf dem Level der GTX 1080ti bzw. gar der RTX 2080 hat AMD aktuell leistungsmäßig nicht vergleichbares anzubieten. Das ist auch mit ein Grund. Ich hoffe einfach, daß AMD Nvidia etwas unter Druck setzt, daß sich die Preislage wieder normalisiert.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

taskilein schrieb:


> Kann man gar nicht glauben,weil alle sofort erzählen wenn neue Grafikkarten für 1200€ Euro erscheinen,das sie schon bestellt haben!



Wenn in den Foren 20 Mann erzählen sie kaufen die Titan X oder RTX 2080ti dann sind das auf den Markt gesehen nicht mal ein Fliegenschiß. Ein Witz.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin selbst auch mit Full HD vollkommen zufrieden. Finanziell könnte ich mir mehr erlauben,  allerdings fehlt mir da einfach der Mehrwert. So geht die Kohle dann in andere Projekte 
Für mich sowieso ein Grundproblem ( first world natürlich), der minimale Fortschritt ist oft mit den Mehrkosten nicht in Einklang zu bringen. Raytracing ist da wohl momentan wohl ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2018)

Gehöre auch zur FHD-Fraktion. Zum einen weil die heimischen Ausgabegeräte jenes Limit haben, zum andern weil ich Spielperformance höher werte als steigerbare Auflösung. 4k mit halbierter Framerate? Nix für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weissbier242 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hab auch kein Interesse an 4k. Mein acer predator ist jetzt bald 3 Jahre alt mit i7 und 980gtx. Laufen noch immer alle games wie Butter, dazu 21:9 144 Hz. Irgendwann dann neue Grafikkarte und wieder 3 Jahre mindestens Ruhe. Ist wie am tv, brauch kein 4k und spart noch nebenbei ne menge Geld.


----------



## angelan (3. Oktober 2018)

wundert mich nicht.

4 K dafür habe ich die xbox one x und schaue z.B. assassins creed origins vor dem Fernseher.

Ich spiele sowieso gerade nur noch Rollenspiele wie pathfinder oder pillars auf dem PC, weil da die Steuerung viel besser ist mit Tastatur.... bei vielen Skills ist der Controller ungünstig.

Das neue Assassins Creed würde ich mir nicht mehr auf dem PC kaufen. Sieht dort auf 4 k traumhaft aus, warum dann mehr Geld als die Konsole kostet für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben?
Und ich habe auch kein DRM und kann Spiele wieder verkaufen, was ich auch schon gemacht habe.


----------



## Zybba (3. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt auch andere Auflösungen als FullHD und 4k.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2018)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Rund 13 Prozent spielen ihre Titel sogar noch in einer Auflösung unterhalb von Full HD.



nein. es sind (pi mal daumen) 25%, also etwa doppelt so viele.


----------



## sadira (3. Oktober 2018)

naja die masse der counterstrike spieler die auf 640x480 minimum detaills spielen mit 1000 fps drückt die statistik runter ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2018)

Die meisten spielen eben auf 1920x1080, das ist so die Standardeinstellung schon seit vielen Jahren.

Ich spiele auch immer mit dieser Auflösung und wenn ich manchmal Bock hab, dann probier ich ein Spiel auch mal in 4k. Das geht über den Nvidiatreiber mit downsampling ja einfach einzustellen.


----------



## Siriuz (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich spiele seit Januar auf 2K inklusive neuem Rechner. Werde auch nicht so schnell auf 4K umsteigen, solange die 2080 noch so teuer ist. Auch der neue Monitor von Asus ROG Swift PG27UQ (4K 144Hz) soll um die 2000€ kosten.  Die Spinnen die Römer!


----------



## Drohtwaschl (4. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du und einige Cracks. Aber rechne mal die kompletten PC-Spieler weltweit. Die wenigsten investieren diese Summen. Die erschlagende Vielzahl der "Spieler" (schätze mal 70-80% der Gamer, wenn nicht gar mehr; insbesondere die im asiatischen Raum) haben PCs im Niedrigpreissegment (Kaufpreis für PC deutlich unter 1000 EUR). Da gibt es weltweit keine 10% Gamer die sich mal eben eine GTX 1080 oder teurer kaufen. Ich tippe daß das nicht mal 5 % sind. Viele der Casual-Gamer (Du darfst nicht von uns Hardcore-Gamern ausgehen), die bereit sind (wenn man es genau betrachtet) haufenweise Geld in das Hobby zu pumpen) haben z.B. nur irgendeine "08/15" Grafikkarte auf oder unter dem Level einer GTX 1050/1060, der Vorgängergeneration oder eine dazu vergleichbare ATI/AMD eingebaut. Einige zocken gar nur mit Onboardchip auf dem Mainboard oder Laptop. Ich habe z.B. einen Kumpel der kauft sich (wenn er es aufgrund Defekt oder weil es gar nicht mehr von der Leistung geht benötigt) eine Grafikkarte maximal in der Preisklasse von 120 EUR. Nicht mehr. Weil er dafür schlichtweg die Kohle nicht hat. Und weil die Vielzahl der Zocker (auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen der Triple-A-Titel auf dem ersten Blick anders suggerieren) keine der bekannten hardwareschluckenden Triple A-Spiele zocken sondern wenn man es genau betrachtet nur irgendwelche 08/15-Wimmelbildspiele, Indies, ein LoL oder irgendwelche Facebookgames, wo die benötigten Hardwarevorraussetzungen vielleicht gerade mal eine 2 oder 4 GB-Grafikkarte verlangen. Und dann ist da ja noch das Thema Monitor. Einige zocken noch auf Röhrenmonitoren. Aber der erschlagende Teil der Gamer haben einen maximal 19-22 Zoll Monitor der Full HD schafft. Einer der meistens nicht mal Gsync hat. Sondern irgend ein Wühltischmonitor von Aldi und Co. in der 80-100 EUR Klasse.
> 
> Ich will z.B. auch in absehbarer Zeit 4K und VR zocken. Aber dazu brauche ich dann irgendwann erst einmal eine neue GPU und spekuliere dabei auf die RTX 2080 (idealerweise die MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio, weil ich aktuell die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X habe, davor hatte ich eine AMD MSI R9 290 Gaming X und bin mit den Grafikkartenmodellen der MSI-Reihe mit den Twin-Frozr-Kühlsystemen vollauf zufrieden. Aber die RTX 2080 ist mir beim aktuellen Preislevel (knapp 920 EUR; shit dafür gabs früher mal eine Titan wenn man es genau betrachtet) noch deutlichst zu teuer. Ich bin bereit für die RTX 2080 so ungefähr 700-750 EUR hinzulegen, absolute Schmerzgrenze wären 800 EUR aber nicht mehr. Und dann ist ja auch noch das VR-Set was Geld kostet. Gibt es das HTC Vive Pro mittlerweile auch als Komplettset oder braucht man als Basis immer noch das Vorgängermodell ?
> 
> Und stimmt ja, Stichwort Monitor ist auch noch ein Thema: Mein Acer Predator Monitor (kostete damals 2017 auch mal eben ca. 430 EUR) schafft auch "nur" FHD und nicht native 4K. Also brauche ich dann auch noch einen Neuen (weil ich verwöhnt bin auch möglichst mit der Gsync-Technik), der die 4K packt. Am liebsten den 27" Acer Predator 4K mit Gsync. Da bin ich dann aber allein mit GPU und Monitor nach den aktuellen Preisen (920 EUR+770 EUR) schon allein bei rund 1700 EUR angelangt. Dazu käme dann das VR-Set (HTC Pro) hinzu und wir sind insgesamt bei rund 3000-3500 EUR, die erst einmal so eben im Raum stehen. Ich brauche auch noch eine neue (konventionelle) HDD (Größe ca. 10-12 TB). Die ist aber mit knapp über 400 EUR wohl die "billigste" Pos. von den genannten. Früher wären für die Summe (3000-3500 EUR) mal eben locker 3 PC bei meinem damaligen Kaufpreisniveau drin gewesen. Ich hatte früher beim PC-Kauf immer nur so 1000-1100 EUR für Komplettsysteme bezahlt (keinen Aldi-PC). Aber nicht schlecht wie sich die eigenen Ansprüche mit der Zeit verändert haben, wenn ich mir die Sache mal so betrachte.



Also zum Monitor. Ich nutze einen iiyama g-master und hab absolut kein Problem mit tearing. stell mir die fps per nvidia inspector so ein das ich ein paar unterm limit bin was die 1080 schafft. da hast du dann auch kein tearing mehr, so wie ich das sehe kan man sich gsync da eigentlich sparen. kommt halt drauf an wie empfindlich man ist. 
Wenn du einen 4k gsync Monitor willst, gibt es soweit ich weiß zurzeit nur den Predator X27 4k 144hz um 2ooo euro......

Wegen der 2080 würde ich an deiner stelle noch bis nächstes jahr frühling oder so warten. die karten werden sicher billiger wenn mal die pascal karten verkauft sind.


----------



## ActionNews (4. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 75% kommen über die ganzen Generationen zusammen. Darf man auch nicht vergessen. Da sind irgendwelche Geforce 520 Ti genauso mit dabei. Sicher, AMD bietet in der unteren bis mittleren Leistungsklasse der GPUs vergleichbare Leistung. Keine Frage. Ich habe aber z.B. früher mit meinen Spielen mit ATI/AMD-Karten mehr Probleme gehabt und bin deshalb zu Nvidia zurück. Gut kann Einbildung gewesen sein. Aber so formt sich auch eine Kaufgewohnheit. Und bis auf die MSI AMD R9 290 die ich hatte bleibe ich inzwischen lieber bei Nvidia. Wenn ich auch die aktuellen Nvidia-Preise für heftig halte. Aber auf dem Level der GTX 1080ti bzw. gar der RTX 2080 hat AMD aktuell leistungsmäßig nicht vergleichbares anzubieten. Das ist auch mit ein Grund. Ich hoffe einfach, daß AMD Nvidia etwas unter Druck setzt, daß sich die Preislage wieder normalisiert.



Ja mag sein dass immer noch der Eindruck der "schlechten AMD Treiber" umher geistert aber auch das halte ich mehr für ein Gefühl statt Tatsache. Gibt genügend Beispiele wo auch Nvidia schon mal ordentlich daneben gelangt hat [EDIT: (Wer mehr darüber wissen will: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE-YM_3YBm0 )]. Man erinnere sich nur an stehen bleibende Lüfter die dann die Grafikchips gegrillt haben (wurde mit neuem Treiber behoben). Ich glaube insgesamt geben sich die Treiber nichts. Ich nutze lange Zeit AMD Grafikkarten und hatte letztes Jahr auch mal eine Nvidia Karte als Ersatz für meine kaputte Grafikkarte drin. Nvidia kocht auch nur mit Wasser und egal welche Grafikkarte ich drin hatte (AMD oder Nvidia) ich hatte mit keinem Probleme. Ich mag aber z.B. manche Features der AMD-Treiber wie Radeon Chill.

Ich glaube aber auch das die Wenigsten eine 700€+ Grafikkarte kaufen (1080Ti oder 2080). Das sind immer noch einige Wenige. Ich kenne Viele die schon Skrupel haben 400€ für eine Grafikkarte aus zu geben und wenn dann muss die min 5 Jahre halten . Wer eine 1080Ti und darüber braucht ... bitte gerne, Nvidia liefert. Nur mein Punkt ist bei so viel 1080p-Gaming braucht niemand solche Grafikkarten.


----------



## Shalica (4. Oktober 2018)

Habe 2x Asus VG248QE mit ner GTX 970 zum daddeln in FHD. Reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Oktober 2018)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Wer eine 1080Ti und darüber braucht ... bitte gerne, Nvidia liefert. Nur mein Punkt ist bei so viel 1080p-Gaming braucht niemand solche Grafikkarten.



Ich besitze auch eine 1080 Ti und spiele auch nur in FHD. Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich die Karte nicht ausreize. Ich stehe total auf die Nvidia GameWorks Effekte, die meiner Meinung nach ein Spiel ungemein aufwerten können. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91Epr2kRykY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Leider sind die aber teilweise so rechenintensiv, dass sie die Framerate gewaltig nach unten drücken. Hier ist Leistung gefragt, wenn man nicht mit weniger als 60 fps leben kann.


----------



## sadira (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich spiel auf 34Zoll, 21:9, 3440x1440 @ 100hz mit ner 1080, i7 skylake 16 gb ram
in Forza Horizons 4 erreiche ich auf ultra detaills 70-80 fps, sieht hammer aus, breitbild ist für racing einfach toll und die fps sind super smooth

gibt aktuell nur 1 spiel wo ich auf 1080p reduziere, Insurgency Sandstorm, unoptimierte beta, Taktik Shooter da kann ich mir keine Ruckler erlauben.


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2018)

An sich finde ich 21:9 auch toll.
Bzw. habs noch nie wirklich probiert aber mag die Vorstellung.

Leider haben mich zwei Gründe immer vom Kauf abgehalten.

1. Niedrige Pixeldichte.
2. Nicht alle Spiele unterstützen das Format.


----------



## IchAG747 (4. Oktober 2018)

Man darf ja auch stark davon ausgehen, dass der Durchschnittsgamer am PC auch nur einen PC im Max. Preissegment von 1.000 €(für alles) hat. Und von daher hat bei denen der Monitor auch keine höhere Auflösung, geschweige denn hätte der Rechner mehr Power.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2018)

Auch bei mir haben Details und Effekte Vorrang vor der Auflösung. Falls ein Spiel trotzdem in 4k zufriedenstellend läuft, ist das toll, bei grafisch aufwändigeren Spielen jedoch trotz GTX 1080 i.d.R. nicht so.


----------



## dermitdemballspielt (4. Oktober 2018)

Warum erwähnt  ihr bei den Artikelm über 4k nicht über die  Probleme der Displays? Die Hersteller haben massive Probleme bei der Produktion von 4k Displays, so das der Ausschuss groß ist. So kann es auch sein, das man sich einen 4k Monitor oder Fernseher zulegt und dann Probleme wie Backlight Bleeding  usw. hat. Die Technik ist einfach nicht ausgereift. Zu dem gibt es kaum Displays mit einer Bildwiederhohlrate mehr als 60 HZ. Full HD ist mittlerweile eine erprobte und bewährte Technologie. Man  bekommt gute Displays zu einem angemessen Preis. Und wer ein geschultes Auge hat, der sieht bei vielen Spielen in 4k, das es nur hoch skalierte Texturen sind. Sonst hätte wir Spiele mit 250 GB+. Und da wir im ach so fortschrittlichen Deutschland leben, habe viele nicht die Internetbandbreite solche Inhalte herunter zu laden. Oder entsprechende Filmmaterial in 4k zu streamen. Also einfach mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben und noch ein paar Jahre warten bis die Technologie um 4k ausgereifter ist.


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2018)

dermitdemballspielt schrieb:


> Warum erwähnt  ihr bei den Artikelm über 4k nicht über die  Probleme der Displays?


Genau, das sollte in Zukunft überall dabei stehen! 



dermitdemballspielt schrieb:


> So kann es auch sein, das man sich einen 4k Monitor oder Fernseher zulegt und dann Probleme wie Backlight Bleeding  usw. hat.


Das kann einem bei anderen Auflösungen ebenfalls passieren.



dermitdemballspielt schrieb:


> Also einfach mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben und noch ein paar Jahre warten bis die Technologie um 4k ausgereifter ist.


Ich finds völlig in Ordnung, wenn Leute ihr Geld dafür ausgeben wollen.
Natürlich kann man damit nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausreizen. Wenn allerdings jeder in der Beziehung so denken würde wie du, würden wir kaum Erfahrungen darüber sammeln können.


----------



## Celerex (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin seit einem knappen Jahr von HD auf WQHD umgestiegen und würde niemals mehr zurück gehen wollen. Vor allem auf 27 Zoll Bilschirmen ist der Unterschied ziemlich stark. Auf 4k steige ich frühestens bei über 100 Hz & Fps um, sofern es erschwinglich wird.


----------



## kingston (4. Oktober 2018)

Was der Bauer nicht kennt... kennt man ja den Spruch.
Ich spiele auf einem EIZO 27 Zoll mit 2560X1440 und möchte diese Bildqualität und Detailtreue nicht mehr missen. Im Wohnzimmer steht ein UHD Fernseher. Auf Full HD würde ich persönlich nicht mehr zurück, weil ich eben den Unterschied kenne. 
Bis 24 Zoll mag FHD ja noch reichen, aber drüber würde ich es nicht empfehlen. 
Leider stößt meine 1060er mit nur 3 GB VRAM an seine Grenzen und das ein oder andere Game geht nicht mehr mit 60FPS.  Ich warte noch auf die neue Ryzen Generation und entscheide dann was in mein neues System kommt.


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2018)

kingston schrieb:


> Was der Bauer nicht kennt... kennt man ja den Spruch.



Sorry, aber das ist doch wohl einfach totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## AlBundyFan (4. Oktober 2018)

lustig finde ich ja, daß bei mir immer noch 90% der spiele in einer niedrig-auflösung starten wenn man nichts umstellt.
am lustigsten war fortnite das beim 1.start in 800x600 pixel gestartet ist....spielen kann ich es in fullHD mit allen details ohne probleme.


----------



## BuzzKillington (5. Oktober 2018)

Was ist wenn man im Fenstermodus spielt?


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2018)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man im Fenstermodus spielt?



Was meinst Du damit?
Ich spiele praktisch immer im Fenstermodus, wenn das Spiel Rahmenlosen Fenstermodus anbietet.
Dann natürlich auch auf 1080p

Kleiner Scherz als Intermezzo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2018)

kingston schrieb:


> Was der Bauer nicht kennt... kennt man ja den Spruch.
> Ich spiele auf einem EIZO 27 Zoll mit 2560X1440 und möchte diese Bildqualität und Detailtreue nicht mehr missen. Im Wohnzimmer steht ein UHD Fernseher. Auf Full HD würde ich persönlich nicht mehr zurück, weil ich eben den Unterschied kenne.
> Bis 24 Zoll mag FHD ja noch reichen, aber drüber würde ich es nicht empfehlen.
> Leider stößt meine 1060er mit nur 3 GB VRAM an seine Grenzen und das ein oder andere Game geht nicht mehr mit 60FPS.  Ich warte noch auf die neue Ryzen Generation und entscheide dann was in mein neues System kommt.



Viel Einbildung bei, was? Oder einfach neue Displaytechnik und bessere Darstellungsqualität mit Auflösung verwechselt ...

Ich mag hohe Auflösungen, gerade bei Smartphone und Tablet fällt mir das teils extrem auf. Beim Monitor ist aber mit Full HD bei den 50 - 60 cm Sitzabstand schon mehr als gut. Und beim TV erkennt man bei normalem Sitzabstand von 2 - 4 Metern eh keinen Unterschied. Das ist übrigens auch physikalisch unmöglich, da das Auge eben nur eine bestimmte Auflösung auf einen bestimmten Abstand bezogen bietet. Bei einem 65 Zoll UHD Fernseher darf man nicht weiter als 1,5 Meter entfernt sein sonst war es das mit dem 4k.

Gerade mit deiner 1060 mit 3GB wirst du ja eh bei 2560x1440 ohnehin moderne Spiele kaum genießen können, weil du nicht mal die HD Texturen anzeigen kannst. Also doch lieber niedrigere Auflösung und dafür dann die volle Grafikpracht.


----------



## Zybba (6. Oktober 2018)

nevermind, Missverständnis


----------



## Sephiroth86 (9. Oktober 2018)

naja is ja irgendwie auch klar oder? Hab zwar auch ne 1080Ti drin, aber sind einige games dabei, welche ich in 4k garned probieren brauch oder eben details so runter schrauben das es auch für den Arsch ist.


----------

